# Chanel's Allure Sensuelle...



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 2, 2006)

I have tested this on a paper tester a few days ago. I cannot get my mind off it. Just to make sure, this is the one that has that spicy smell to it right? Is it worth getting? And what is the reaction that you get with wearing it around your significant other? I am so tempted to get this parfum, but I would not really get a chance to wear it out much. I have Britney Spear's Fantasy and DKNY's Be Delicious. I wear the first a lot than the second one. Please help me. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Beauty Star (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE Allure Sensuelle. I remember the lady gave me a sample of it and I just couldn't stop smelling the card. Yes its a spicy scent, nice sandlewood base to it. I love perfumes like that. I dont have a man to tell me how he feels when he smells it but my mother smelled it too and she loved it. I believe Allure voted it the best new perfume for 2005. So I think it's totally worth getting.


----------



## Kiko (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm planning to buy it too. Sephora sent me a sample of it along with my other purchases. I like it so much that I'm afraid to use it up before I can get a real bottle, so BF doesn't have a chance to smell it yet!


----------



## karen (Feb 23, 2006)

To me, Coco smells spicier than Allure Sen. I do like it, though. Not quite as much as I like Coco and Coco Mlle, however.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like it... I think it's the exact definition of a spicey floral.  Reminds me of Carolina Herreras 212.  It lasts a long time on... starts out sweet and spicey... with a little floral... ends up spicey musky... with a touch of sweetness for me. This might be my next perfume lust.


----------



## aligirl (May 3, 2006)

Allure Sensuelle is my new favorite.Warm and sexy.It reminds me alot of Chance but I think Chance had little more fruitiness to it..


----------

